# WIP Grey Knight Anvil Thawn



## Hero of Coffee (Apr 9, 2011)

Not confident enough to do any GS conversions yet but started with a little kit-bashing to make one of the GK characters that don't have a model of their own.

This is Anvil Thawn, the GK terminator who comes back to life every turn on a 4+ (he's WS 5 as well).

I wanted to deck Thawn out in skull iconography to represent his revolving door relationship with death, but don't want the model to look crowded. More? Less? Though you can't see it from this angle, the halberd is covered in ribbons as well.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks great. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice work so far.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice work so far man. As to the silver on the armor, at this point it looks a wee bit flat. A wash of badab, if you want darker, or a very watered wash of Asurmen, if you want lighter shadows, or a combination of the two and then a few highlights would really make the model pop. 

I like the extra iconography you have added and you are off to a good start!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Good start. To Midge's suggestions I'd add, drill out the gun barrels.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

good start!

Dont be scared to try the GS. I would try on a test model though. Dont hurt the GK models


----------



## Hero of Coffee (Apr 9, 2011)

An update!










I've settled on the final model; the first coat of paint has gone on. Plenty of area for touch-ups, but I think I managed an adequately "characterful" model (i.e. not just another GK terminator).

The pieces are all from GW sets. The additions are mostly from the Venerable Dreadnought sprue with the extra banner taken from WH fantasy wood elves and the skull on top of the book is just the top of a warding staff.


----------

